# No Sound



## shehryarnaqvi (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I have a soundcard "Realtek ALC888 audio codec" built on board "intel DG33FB" 

I was listening music on creative speakers and suddenly sound's gone I don't know where.

I am using Vista 64 bit and with all updated drivers and tried reinstall again and again but nothing happend.

I have noticed that in my Realtek Audio Manager, when I plugged my speaker or headphone in green "speaker out" both green "Speaker Out" and blue "Line-In" highlighted. What to do?

Please help me.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. Sounds like youve done everything I would have thought to do, hopefully someone will know more than both of us


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

shehryarnaqvi, are you still having problems?

Be sure your speaker system is working properly by connecting it to another player (like an iPod).

Connect your speaker system to the Green jack on the back of the computer.

Make sure nothing is connected to the front panel audio jacks when you want to use the ones coming out of the motherboard (it will usually mute the ones in the back).

Open the volume control and make sure it's not muted or you haven't hit a mute key on your keyboard (if it has one).

Double check that the onboard audio is enabled in the BIOS, press F2 or DEL when the system is starting up.


If it's still not working let us know.

Good luck!


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Sometimes just switching default output devices back and forth will help.


----------

